# Has anyone read the Sword Of Shadows series?



## Moosebite (Sep 16, 2012)

It's one of those series that I LOVE, and as soon as I put down every book I run to my computer to find other people online who loved the book as much as me. I just want to talk about them so much, but my close family and friends are not big readers. So I desperately scour the internet to find discussions I can join in on about them.

If you haven't heard of them/read them, it's a series of fantasy novels written by J.V. Jones. It is so far comprised of four books, each one better than the last (in my opinion), with at least a couple more books to come. It's along the lines of George R R Martin's SoIaF series - dark, gritty and adult fantasy. If you are an intelligent, patient reader, and you enjoy fantasy, you cannot go past these books.

The two things that stand out about these books are; the pacing - which is slow, but in a way that is rarely boring. The books build tension like a storm gathering on the horizon. This helps with the immersion, and vice versa.
and; the characters. The books split their focus on a variety of characters, each of which is completely distinct and entertaining. And as the books unfold, each characters' story diverges away from the initial simple plot, so that by the end of the third and fourth books, the overall story truly can be described as epic fantasy.

It's so far my favorite fantasy series, and there aren't enough people I can talk to about it in the real world. Highly recommended.


----------



## AZzed (Sep 16, 2012)

I've never heard of it, but will give it a try, thanks!


----------



## tepelus (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll go take a looksee.


----------



## Syren (Sep 17, 2012)

Moosebite aka J.V. Jones


----------



## Moosebite (Sep 17, 2012)

Good luck explaining how you arrived at that conclusion  or better yet, proving it.
But hey, i'll take it as a compliment  It's not everyday you write a recommendation so well that people think you're a spambot from a publishing company... or whatever.
Although the first book was written in 1996 i believe. So I've been trying to sell my books for 16 years apparently. Maybe it's time to give up. 
On a side note... I wish I could write as well as JV Jones


----------



## Syren (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry Moose, was just kidding... the recommendation is appreciated, I didn't intend to mark you as a spammer - just trying to get a chuckle.

Cheers.


----------



## Moosebite (Sep 18, 2012)

Ah, indeed I apologise for my retort, then. 
Perhaps your joke was too subtle  - one of these always helps to convey tone. 
Have a great day, now.


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 18, 2012)

I haven't, no. But from your description, I'm itching to go and pick it up now


----------



## Moosebite (Sep 21, 2012)

Glad I could spread some love  If I have any left afterwards I'll give it to Syren, since you caught me at a bad moment and I probably was a little harsh in my snappy response


----------

